# Bell enigma red eye



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

This is the second Bell enigma red eye that I have hatched this year










far less spots than the first one but the head spots are almost identical ! (from the same parents) rear right foot is fine its just the angle on this pic.










Thanx for looking, 

Tony


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

*Nice geckos*

Are u sure there not RADAR ? Do u sell the Babies ?


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

depends ! Ive kept back the Bell emigma red eye, bell mack snow red eye and the bell albino red eye along with a couple of RAPTORS and a couple of Supersnows otherwise most get moved on


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

all bells have red eyes? I am confused lol very nice little geckos anyway!


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

*lol i am confused as well lol*

I thought if a bell Had Solid Red Eyes It would be a Albino Eclispe i thought only mack Super Snows Showed Fake Eclispe ?


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> all bells have red eyes? I am confused lol very nice little geckos anyway!


Not like this Sarah! If Tonys are anything like my mackbell enigmas their full and bright red! not l like normal bell eyes!, they look like Raptor or Radar eyes but their not made up from the eclipse gene!.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

when I say red eyes I mean










not


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

oh I see what you mean!

well thats an enigma thing  my bell enigma had eyes like that, so pretty!


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

*Nice Gecko!!!*

So if its Not same Eclispe Gene What Gene Makes It look So nice :flrt: And wil it Pass To the Offspring as Dominat or het ? Or is it lne bred u need both mother and father to have them ? Thanks Jony


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

actually I just had a thought, I take that back, my normal bell albino had eyes like that as a baby but as she grew her eyes changed too, to look like the picture below


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

mum is a bell enigma red eye and dad is a bell albino, the dad was purchased as a bell albino with a number of hidden het's ! ! ! so who knows whats in him :gasp: not that it matters as he produced some lovely babies this year.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Different to mine Tony! I meant like this,




















Terrible pics I know! but was taken with wifes old moby .


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

tonkaz0 said:


> Different to mine Tony! I meant like this,
> 
> image
> 
> ...


false eclipse?

as for the other eyes, keep watching as it grows, they may change


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> false eclipse?
> 
> as for the other eyes, keep watching as it grows, they may change


 
yes if you like! it`ll be the mack eclipse thing going on, and their not changing at the moment, their like the bright red ones that Steve sykes had on his site last year! do you remember when you and mark were looking for one?, their not the orangey type colour.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

tonkaz0 said:


> yes if you like! it`ll be the mack eclipse thing going on, and their not changing at the moment, their like the bright red ones that Steve sykes had on his site last year! do you remember when you and mark were looking for one?, their not the orangey type colour.


Ummm I think so lol


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Gorgeous babies!! Congrats!


----------

